# 10 Players the Spurs May Consider



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here's 10 players Express-News Spurs writer Johnny Ludden says they may consider signing:



> Jason Kidd, PG, New Jersey
> 
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal, PF/C, Indiana
> ...


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/spurs/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=1019454


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i hope they either get maggette and bmiller or wait for next year to get brand


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Kidd and Zo - NJ
GP and Malone - Lakers
JO - Indiana

Well that list has now dwindled down to just 5...

1. Brand - Although he is a GREAT player imo, I don't think Duncan wants to play Center

2. PJ - they can get a lot more than him. He's good but come on...

3. Rasho - wild card to say the least

4. Kandi - need to put serious effort in acquiring him

5. Brad - same as Kandi. Need to put serious effort in to signing him


They should sign either Kandi or Brad, and then also acquire Maggette since neither of those 2 centers should demand max dollars

PG - PArker
SG - Maggette
SF - Bowen
PF - Duncan
C - Brad or Kandi

They should be ablt to defend the champoinship with that team imo


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Jason Kidd, PG, New Jersey (nope)


Jermaine O'Neal, PF/C, Indiana NOPE


Elton Brand, PF, Los Angeles Clippers* Hopefully


Alonzo Mourning, C, Miami NOPE


P.J. Brown, PF, New Orleans Maybe


Karl Malone, PF, Utah NOPE


Rasho Nesterovic, C, Minnesota I would love that


Michael Olowokandi, C, Los Angeles Clippers PLEASE NO


Gary Payton, PG, Milwauke NOPE


Brad Miller, C, Indiana Hopefully


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Jason Kidd, PG, New Jersey *nope.*


Jermaine O'Neal, PF/C, Indiana *nope.*


Elton Brand, PF, Los Angeles Clippers* *nope.*


Alonzo Mourning, C, Miami *nope.*


P.J. Brown, PF, New Orleans *nope.*


Karl Malone, PF, Utah *nope.*


Rasho Nesterovic, C, Minnesota *YUP!*


Michael Olowokandi, C, Los Angeles Clippers *nope.*


Gary Payton, PG, Milwaukee *nope.*


Brad Miller, C, Indiana *nah, since u guys signed Rasho*


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from mysa.com

"Spurs general manager R.C. Buford said Monday that he has talked to the agent for Los Angeles Lakers free agent Robert Horry."


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

MDIZZ said:


> Jason Kidd, PG, New Jersey (nope)
> 
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal, PF/C, Indiana NOPE
> ...



i regret sayin that...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Muffin said:


> PG - PArker
> SG - Maggette
> SF - Bowen
> PF - Duncan
> ...


The Spurs would be blessed to have that lineup. I like Manu off the bench but I'd probably eventually put Maggette as my starting SF and have Manu starting at SG with Bowen coming off the bench.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

umm,that was in 2003,0 chance of it happening now.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

They actually can work a move with Portland and Houston, moving Barry to Houston and rasho to Portland, while Spurs can end getting Ratliff from Portland and a resigned Wesley from Rockets (Rockets send Sura to Portland to make numbers work)

And signing Lorenzen Wright and Luis Scola also...


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Brent Barry is as good as gone and Rasho is on thin ice. So I have to agree with you're theory. Spurs are going to need a solid starting center for next season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

All the spurs need to be back into playoff contention next year is a decent Center.

Parker
Manu
Bowen
Duncan 

That's an all-star line-up, but it's needing one thing- a solid Center.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> All the spurs need to be back into playoff contention next year is a decent Center.
> 
> Parker
> Manu
> ...


with all the small ball we might wana move duncan to c and get a solid pf like wilcox.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> with all the small ball we might wana move duncan to c and get a solid pf like wilcox.


Alright. Let me rephrase it then. All we need is a solid big man and we'll be set. That better?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

no, let's lure shawn bradely to come back out of retirement :raised_ey


----------

